# Water based moisturizer?



## n_c (Feb 10, 2009)

Im looking for a water based moisturizer for my hyper sensitive skin that is oily as well. Can anyone help?

Or maybe someone with very VERY sensitive skin on here can help me...everything irritates my skin. I just dont know what to do anymore


----------



## JULIA (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you tried Avène's "cleanance Anti-shine regulating lotion"? It's water based! I've got the same sort of skin as you do (sensitive and oily) and I can tell you that this is my HG moisturizer. I cleanse my skin and then put this on after and I'm matte the entire day! 

Good luck!


----------



## n_c (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Have you tried Avène's "cleanance Anti-shine regulating lotion"? It's water based! I've got the same sort of skin as you do (sensitive and oily) and I can tell you that this is my HG moisturizer. I cleanse my skin and then put this on after and I'm matte the entire day! 

Good luck!_

 

You know I have not tried this. The one I tried from Avene is the cream for Intolerant skin, but it caused clogged pores. I think my local pharmacy carries this I will give it a go. At this point I am willing to try anything


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 10, 2009)

water based moisturizers are tricky since it usually means they're silicone based. I have oily skin and silicones tend to make me only more oily. you may want to try jojoba oil or argan oil and just use it in areas that need moisture.


----------



## JULIA (Feb 11, 2009)

If you do end up trying it out, be sure to update about how it's working for you =D


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2009)

Biore's pore minimizing moisturizer is the lightest I've found. It's my HG in the summer.


----------



## n_c (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_If you do end up trying it out, be sure to update about how it's working for you =D_

 
Sure will!


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_If you do end up trying it out, be sure to update about how it's working for you =D_

 
Hi Julia, I just wanted to update really quick. I tried it, honestly I felt like it made me more oily. It went on nice, matte, but has the day continued it became an oily mess. On top of that I could only use it on my t-zone. When applied on other areas of the face it caused irritation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So next its jojoba oil for me, never tried it, but we shall see.


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe you should try something that isnt made for a matte finish? Because i have found that if i use products that claim to be oil-controlling or matte finish I eventually end up oilier than before. And I totally agree that most water-based moisturizers contain silicone which i dont like.

The one I'm currently using and has caused no irritation/new spots/sensitivity what so ever is NEUTROGENA OIL-FREE MOISTURE LOTION [spf15]...this is just the regular version for normal skin. It feels creamy and soft but does not contain silicones [i dont think] and works better than anything i've ever tried.


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Maybe you should try something that isnt made for a matte finish? Because i have found that if i use products that claim to be oil-controlling or matte finish I eventually end up oilier than before. And I totally agree that most water-based moisturizers contain silicone which i dont like.

The one I'm currently using and has caused no irritation/new spots/sensitivity what so ever is NEUTROGENA OIL-FREE MOISTURE LOTION [spf15]...this is just the regular version for normal skin. It feels creamy and soft but does not contain silicones [i dont think] and works better than anything i've ever tried._

 

I think you are right about products meant for oily skin types which cause me to produce more oil. My main issue is with irritation with many many products. Btw I have tried Neutrogena oil free for "sensitive skin" and caused hives and redness. Idk if the one for "normal" skin would cause irritation.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

My fave moisturizer for very sensitive skin is called Complex 15 - it's not completely oil free, but it has never caused a problem on my combination, very acne-prone skin.  It absorbs completely, is very soothing and moisturizes wonderfully.  It's available at drugstores here in the US (not sure where you are based?).

Here's a link to it on drugstore.com: Buy Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Face Cream Online at drugstore.com


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_My fave moisturizer for very sensitive skin is called Complex 15 - it's not completely oil free, but it has never caused a problem on my combination, very acne-prone skin.  It absorbs completely, is very soothing and moisturizes wonderfully.  It's available at drugstores here in the US (not sure where you are based?).

Here's a link to it on drugstore.com: Buy Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Face Cream Online at drugstore.com_

 

MzzRach! We are almost neighbors, im in sj. I'll take a look at walgreens. Im willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the Murad Skin Perfecting lotion or the La Mer Emulsion (oil absorber)


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_MzzRach! We are almost neighbors, im in sj. I'll take a look at walgreens. Im willing to try anything at this point._

 
If you do try it, make sure you get the Complex 15 Face Cream, not the lotion.  I know, it sounds strange, but the cream is superior to the lotion formula (they are different).  And the "cream' is actually a liquidly lotion consistency, to be even more confusing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know if you end up trying it.


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_If you do try it, make sure you get the Complex 15 Face Cream, not the lotion.  I know, it sounds strange, but the cream is superior to the lotion formula (they are different).  And the "cream' is actually a liquidly lotion consistency, to be even more confusing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know if you end up trying it._

 
Haha yeah I was looking at the MUA reviews right now and I was thinking about the lotion, you know lighter consistency...im buying this today.


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant find the Complex 15 anywhere...riteaid, walgreens, or lonqs. Guess Im going to have to get it online


----------

